# Under the board walk…down by the sea. yeah yeah



## vipgraphx (Sep 2, 2015)

this was taken under the pier at Pacific beach san diego.. I really wanted to try to go back and take it during sunset but didn't find the time while on vacation.

Processing is quite different and something I am trying out for large prints on canvas...




Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2015)

I think that looks pretty kewl looking at the details in the structure.
That outside light is a bit blown out but I think it's okay in this photo as it doesn't seem to distract from the subject itself.
I like the 2 waves coming in too - 1 distant and the other breaking - as they really add to the photo.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 2, 2015)

Like all the rest of the shots you have put up this one is top notch !


----------



## scotts2014se (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been waiting for something new from you. I'm really liking the processing.


----------



## knswee (Sep 2, 2015)

Very Nice...

ken


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 2, 2015)

Pretty cool.  Looks like something I have waded through in a video game.


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks fellas!! Ill have more coming


----------



## that1guy (Sep 24, 2015)

great shot. I think just a little extra water in the foreground... possibly a ginger crop.


Great processing, but I think this shot might look better in BnW. would you mind converting to give us a visual?


----------



## Jasii (Sep 24, 2015)

that1guy said:


> great shot. I think just a little extra water in the foreground... possibly a ginger crop.
> 
> 
> Great processing, but I think this shot might look better in BnW. would you mind converting to give us a visual?


Sorry for sounding like a moron, but what exactly is a ginger crop?
Rgds,


----------



## that1guy (Sep 24, 2015)

Jasii said:


> that1guy said:
> 
> 
> > great shot. I think just a little extra water in the foreground... possibly a ginger crop.
> ...



oops I apologize... stupid iPad autocorrect ... I meant tighter crop... I don't know how ginger got added :/


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm really becoming a fan of your work......more please.

Dave


----------

